# Bocinas para consola de 110w rms?



## masg425 (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola desde hace tiempo tengo una consola con las siguientes caracteristicas:
1800w P.M.P.O
110w R.M.S.
salida con dos conductores de 1/4" ajustados a 8 ohms como impedancia nominal minima 
la marca es Mitzu
y el modelo MIX-1308

y la pregunta es quiero comprar las bocinas para armar mis propios bafles pero no tengo idea de cuantas pulgadas necesito y que tiene que ver los watts de la bocinas para que el sonido de la consola y los bafles sea el optimo.
Los bafles los quiero hacer con twitters y tambien estos de cual puedo usar y para el crossover que necesito saber
gracias


----------

